

Twitter adding random metadata fields - Dave Winer will be happy - petervandijck
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/14/twitter-user-streams-annotations/

======
petervandijck
Dave Winer has been asking for this for months, it's basically the same as
being able to extend metadata fields in RSS. This should allow for the
creation of lots of imaginative Twitter apps.

~~~
wanderr
On the other hand, it will make Winer happy.

